# living in dubai working in sharjah



## pank (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi There,

I am offered a job in Sharjah (don't know the exact location yet) however, I have heard that it is more conservative than any other Emirate in the UAE hence, I am planning to live in Dubai (Bur Dubai near Al Ghubaiba Station) & travel to Sharjah for work on a daily basis.

How feasible it would be and how much time will it take for one to travel to & fro? Plz advice, genuine feedback will be appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,
Pank


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Depends on where you work... but the main drag E311 gets jam packed during rush hour. There are backroads but I'm not sure how far away they are from your job. 
While it is more conservative, how often will that change your life style. Really the only thing that affects Westerners is alcohol. Also Sharjah is probably cheaper to live in.
I think if I had this situation, I'd live there and then drive into Dubai when you want to party!


----------



## yazmin182 (Jan 6, 2012)

I live in Dubai but work in Ajman. It is great because I avoid traffic since most people live in Sharjah/Ajman and work in Dubai. 

The traffic on 311 will not be a problem, but the important question is where your job actually is in Sharjah. My work is right off Emirates Road so it is very easy for me.

Also, what kind of lifestyle do you want? If you see yourself spending lots of time in Dubai, then live there so you don't have to deal with the evening traffic trying to get there. If you see yourself living a quieter life in Sharjah and visiting Dubai once in a while, then save the money and live in Sharjah.


----------

